# Do teachers at college pass everyone?



## Iamscared (Apr 4, 2013)

I go to community college and i seem to get like 50's on my tests but i did my homework and tried to come to class everyday and they passed me. Also when i was in high school i failed most of my tests and somehow passed all my high school classes. So my question is if you try and do your work and have good attendance but fail every test do you think they will most likely pass you with a c?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah. Teachers can get in trouble if their students aren't passing. The teacher is seen as the problem so sometimes they just pass you even if your failing. I didn't do sh*t in high school and almost never showed up, but I still passed my classes.

I'm pretty sure the professors at most CC's just don't really give a fvck.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It really seems like it because I actually never showed up after my second class for like 3 months and the professor still passed me with a B.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol I need to go to your school!

No they don't pass everyone. In a class I took last year, I had a B or C average, but decided not to do a group presentation on the last day of class (didn't come). The professor said it was worth 5 points, but I guess she decided to make it worth 20 and I failed the class.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. But if everyone is doing poorly they will usually bump up everyone's grade so that the majority do pass. So if the average in the class is 50 then they will bump up everyone's grade by around 25 points.

If you do your homework and study some before the exam you really should not be getting 50%.

It does depend on the professor. Some are very lenient if you beg and plead. Others don't give a crap and don't mind failing a lot of students.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sure it varies from college to college and amongst professors. I've had quite a few lenient professors who are willing to work with kids with low grades, but they'll definitely fail people if they think they aren't putting in the effort. I've known several people who have had to retake classes because of it.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Not at my school...


----------



## Vee87 (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah, right....my professor wouldn't even give me a tenth of a point to go from a C to a B, i wish my uni did curving


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

In my graphic design classes, you won't get an A unless your project is literally perfect. Getting a C means you met the minimum requirements, you completed the assignment as asked. Getting a B means you worked your *** off and pushed your creative boundaries. Getting an A means your work is literally flawless and meets some ethereal standard of "visual impact".

In 100 level classes, liberal arts req and the like, it's easy to get good grades with minimal effort. You screw up when you ditch too much, or are just naturally terrible at the subject (i.e. math).

Also a lot of professors won't talk about it, but they are very willing to bend the rules based on whether or not they like you as a person. Seriously. If they like you, they will find a way to cut you a break, not always in a way that's fair to other students.

And the program you're in has a lot to do with it. Some programs, like engineering and medical, are cutthroat, and they WANT to eliminate as many people as they can so they only let the "best" people through.


----------



## Iamscared (Apr 4, 2013)

I think they pass everyone because they don't want you to take it next year and waste all that money


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

It depends on the uni and teacher, as someone else said, but at my uni and others in Australia of course they'll fail you if you don't meet the minimum requirements for the course. The exception I think is if you get around 45-49%, then you can ask to do the exam or an assignment again.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I've never been to college, but I know at university they absolutely don't pass everyone. The thing with post-secondary is they're training you for an actual career, so if they just push everyone through the pipeline, there'll be a generation of incompetent professionals, which would be bad. So they have to be serious about marking.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol my lazy idiot sister failed out of her first school and she's always been on the verge of her second. What's the incentive for a school getting kids to retake a class?


----------

